# Diabetes Ed/MNT and Office Visit Same Day



## PeaPod1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it allowable with a modifier to bill Diabetic Ed and Office Visit on the same day from the same tax i.d.?
Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## meandmya@msn.com (Feb 8, 2012)

We have a RD at one of our clinics and the physicians are interested in seeing some of the pts on the same day as MNT is being done.  I would love to know if you got the answer to your question.

-Lisa


----------

